# The real cost of owning gold



## pimpneightez (Sep 11, 2012)

http://money.msn.com/mutual-fund/the-real-cost-of-owning-gold


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 11, 2012)

Many of these "costs" can be defeated by refining your own gold and burying it in your back yard guarded by your ak-47.


----------



## metatp (Sep 11, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> Many of these "costs" can be defeated by refining your own gold and burying it in your back yard guarded by your ak-47.


----------



## butcher (Sep 12, 2012)

There is only so much of this metal in the world, paper stocks saying you own gold can be written on any piece of paper, and like our paper dollar is only as good as what backs up what is written on that paper.

I like the real metal, not paper notes.

I guess I do not have that much of this real metal, as I do not have all of the costs that the Website said you would have with owning these metals.
But of coarse their goal was to sell me pieces of paper, and discourage me from owning the real thing.

Which would you like to have the banana or a piece of paper that says you own a banana, and as long as everybody who owns bananas does not want them physically, you can get a banana with the value of this paper, but what happens when everybody else wants their bananas?


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 12, 2012)

Everything will go bananas Butcher. :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (Sep 13, 2012)

I know I have told this story before but one large buyer demanded physical gold for delivery from one of the banks here in the UK, it caused a major spike in the price as that amount of gold just wasn't on the market, it was borrowed from I believe the Banks of England and Canada with added costs from them, the buyer turned down a cash premium, a good one over spot, and refused paper certificates and it took a good time to replace the metal that the national banks had loaned.
I suppose it comes down to trust, do you really think banks would sell non existent gold :roll:


----------



## RESET (Sep 13, 2012)

nickvc said:


> I suppose it comes down to trust, do you really think banks would sell non existent gold :roll:



Nonexistent, maybe. Gold they don't have in their vault, absolutely.


----------



## publius (Sep 17, 2012)

Money/currency, both soft and hard, is only a way to transfer of risk, knowledge, time and talent of one person to another. That is wealth in a nutshell. Gold and silver have no value except as a medium of exchange for your knowledge, time and talents. Dollars (be they US, Canadian, or Australian) function the exact same way. A farmer transfers wheat to a mill and receives (enter medium of exchange) for the goods he knew how to grow. The mill received compensation from the baker for grinding the grain. The baker sold the bread to people including the farmer. At each step value has been added and wealth has been transferred.

The real cost of owning gold is that it is not easy to add value to it. The cost is in the risk one is willing to take that gold can be transferred to another person in such a way that the person who receives the gold perceives it to be an increase in wealth.


----------



## Oz (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.businessinsider.com/fake-gold-bars-2012-9


----------



## kadriver (Sep 19, 2012)

Excellent video Oz.

The crime is very crafty, but don't we all deal with crafty humans everyday?

I am a craftsman, but I would never try to do anything like this.

However I have learned a very important lesson from this life and it is this;

Anybody is capable of anything.

Of course, this includes myself.

kadriver


----------



## joem (Sep 22, 2012)

If you put a barrier between the 24 k gold and the tungsten will an electronic gold testing unit still read 24k and then the scale reads the weight? Who would know until it's cut open.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 25, 2012)

Tungsten-Filled 10-Ounce Gold Bars Raise Questions

http://numismaster.com/ta/numis/Article.jsp?ad=article&ArticleId=25789


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 25, 2012)

Tungsten filled gold COINS 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez5RT-ALOQs&feature=g-all-u

Get Your Fake Tungsten-Filled Gold Coins Here
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2012-09-24/get-your-fake-tungsten-filled-gold-coins-here


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 25, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> Many of these "costs" can be defeated by refining your own gold and burying it in your back yard guarded by your ak-47.


. I have a .50 cal just for this purpose.


----------

